# Adkins Bee Removal



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a e-mail from Adkins Bee Removal. They claim to be a National Network for Bee Removal. Anybody had any dealings with them?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Not sure how they work, but from the pics on their web site it looks more like an exterminating company to me. 

If you do find out more about them please post up.


----------



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

Got it too and deleted it.


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

I was on their list for removals last year. Somehow they get all the calls or most of it in our area. They pushed internet presence and were able to come up on top of Google and I guess people call the first number they see when it comes to removals.
You sign up, they get the calls nationwide and relay the messages to you.
They charge you for each call and make their money.
This year they are changing the strategy as you were reading it in the e--mail.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I get the call, go do the work and still have to pay them?!?!

So what is in it for me? Drive time, a days work and maybe some bees that live?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Same offer for me.
They want $15.00 dollars per call; if you do the job or not, they still get their money no matter what.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

added to the junk list yesterday.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

They sell 'leads'. Probably to more than one bee removal guy for each bee removal job.
A common business model in the construction/home repair business. 
They line up 'approved contractors' or bee keepers in this case, and when an inquiry comes in, mostly by computer, they refer the potential job/removal to the contractor/beekeeper who has signed up to participate. And they charge you the lead fee $15.00 whether you get the removal or not, or whether you even go to look at or not. 
In more populous areas they may refer the job to 3 or 4 other contractors and charge them all the lead fee. The fees can add up quickly so setting a monthly budget for leads is extremely important, as is a predetermined coverage area.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I got the emails also, on the blocked senders list now.


Don


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm sending the E-Mail to the Spam bucket.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

They are basically an advertising and call center that charge per call you receive through them. They are using email to pick up new people to do the removals.


----------

